# mega behavior change??



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Does this often happen with pregnant mice? I have noticed that one of my girls has suddenly become well aggressive. She was never this way before and has since been reintroduced to the other females (after being with a male) for several days. They all have been getting along great! Last night they were all snuggled and happy. But recently today this girl has been humping and attacking the other ones! Like out of the blue!!
shes only a week pregnant at the most if she is at all. Could this behavior be caused by pregnancy??


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It could definitely be a hormonal change either caused by pregnancy or just being with a buck, but it's not normal. If she isn't pregnant, I wouldn't breed her. If she is, I would keep a close eye on her babies as they grow.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm. I had a line of E. Blacks who did this, but only during pregnancy. Afterwards, they were fine with other does. My solution was to leave them with their mate for 2 weeks, then to a separate single cage, for the rest of pregnancy, until the babies were weaned. I bred my does alone with their males, usually, anyway.

It was as though they didn't want to be anything but top doe, if they were going to have a litter, period. Because the solution was so easy for me, I didn't think of it as a problem, and more of a quirk. Meaning those does could only have really subordinate nannies, if any nannies at all. I guess it could be an issue though.

*edit* Mine who acted this way did not munch their babies! In fact, they were fine to use as foster moms, because they were so maternal.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> It could definitely be a hormonal change either caused by pregnancy or just being with a buck, but it's not normal. If she isn't pregnant, I wouldn't breed her. If she is, I would keep a close eye on her babies as they grow.


Well it's just so weird, bc shes now cuddling and sleeping with the girls. Not a peep. It was just so crazy, the screams i was hearing. And I checked all of my girls and no bite marks or scratches. 
I will be keeping an eye on her though. I would hate to find out that this aggression is just a preview to a baby muncher. ;^;


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> It could definitely be a hormonal change either caused by pregnancy or just being with a buck, but it's not normal. If she isn't pregnant, I wouldn't breed her. If she is, I would keep a close eye on her babies as they grow.


Turns out that when my girl is pregnant, she's too protective of the dang wheel! So I took it out and there as been nothing but cuddling, grooming, and nesting between all the three females. haha
Who would have know?!


----------

